
Scaling to multiple databases with Rails - dawie
http://www.loudthinking.com/arc/000610.html
======
brett
Wow. Way to basically take credit for Nic Williams' contribution ( _extending
Rails to do what you want is often much simpler than you think_ ) while at the
same time including in a completely unnecessary dig on the Twitter guys ( _I
would of course rather have seen this work come out of Twitter_ ).

DHH is so hilariously out of control. I'm torn between clapping and vigorously
shaking my head. He and Zuckerberg are really trying hard to make a case for
the efficacy of over the top arrogance. They do seem to be getting things
done...

~~~
dawie
I agree. There is some truth in it though, especially if you also read DHH's
post on Twitter trouble: <http://www.loudthinking.com/arc/000608.html>

~~~
brett
Yeah. Did you see the translation:
<http://diveintomark.org/archives/2007/04/16/dhh-translation>

